#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct B.Tech Admissions-2012 in About Us: Dr. K.N. Modi,Modinagar

## vijaythakur

*About Us:*
Dr. K.N. Modi Institute of Engineering & Technology, Modinagar-The First self financed institute for imparting technical education in the state of U.P. - was established in the year 1995 with the objective of imparting high quality technical education to the meritorious students.

Dr. K.N. Modi Institute of Engineering & Technology is located at Modinagar (in UP within NCR) on the National Highway-58 (connecting Delhi-Meerut-Dehradun) and is at a distance of about 32 KM from Delhi border.

*Mission*

We strive to bestow our students with Scholastic attitude, Spirit of scientific enquiry, personal & professional integrity, knowledge of cutting-edge technologies, passion for the service of the mankind through competent faculty, adequate infrastructure, conducive academic environment for achieving & sustaining excellence in engineering & allied areas, meaningful interaction with industry and all-round progress of our nation.

*Vision*

To elevate the Dr. KNMIET to become a preferred destination not only in the state of Utter Pradesh but also in whole of India and finally globally for high quality and value based technical education. Where it will be part of education to faster in the student the ability to apply what they learn, believe in the life long learning and dedicate themselves to work for the common good. 


*Contact Details*
      Alisha Khanna :09716005045
alisha@directbtechadmission.com
     http://directbtechadmission.com/





  Similar Threads: Direct BBA Admissions-2012 in About Us: Dr. K.N. Modi,Modinagar Direct MCA Admissions-2012 in About Us: Dr. K.N. Modi,Modinagar Direct MBA Admissions-2012 in Dr K.N Modi,Modinagar Direct MBA Admissions-2012 in SRM,Modinagar Direct B.Tech Admissions-2012 in SRM,Modinagar

----------


## gajju

this colg is good bt not xcellent........

----------


## GilianMiller

all engineering school is good and I salute them to mold every engineering students to strive best.

----------


## allexx

really  this is nice college.............

----------


## fire50

Indeed that is really fantastic in study and in disciple way they use to study.

----------

